# LS1 stock cam VS LS2 stock cam



## Ehrgeiz X (Apr 10, 2011)

Got a friend willing to basically just give me his stock LS2 cam.

Is this an improvement over the stock LS1 cam? Is it even worth the trouble?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Is the LS2 cam an improvement over the LS1 cam, yes. Not much really and not worth the time. The LS2 use the '01 385hp Z06 cam. Hold that thought "thats 35 more hp than stock". The Z06 has 243 heads, better intake and exhaust.


----------



## Aussie_Cruiser (Nov 2, 2012)

If it's not going to cost you, you may as well grab it. It will give you a bit more torque but it will benefit from a tune which might set you back a little, & then it's probably more worth your time to get a bigger cam.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Note that the question was asked almost 7 months ago.......


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The reluctor wheel on a LS1 is on the rear of the cam and the LS2 picks up from the teeth in the front. Because of that you can use a LS1 cam in a LS2 but not the other way around. Nope won't work and IMHO wouldn't be worth the trouble anyways as it would still need to be tuned.


----------



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

*cam question*

I have a ls3 cam will I be able to use that in a ls1?


----------

